# How do you feel without a bra?



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

Goddammit. I can't believe I ****ed up at the end. As you can see, there are two 'very self conscious' answers for very large, obviously the first one was meant to say 'I don't even think about it'


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Shameful said:


> .


I feel a little shameful


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My manboobs flop around a little more than I'd like for them to. But I also enjoy it when I catch dirty old men watching them flop in public.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh **** I voted wrong. Ok well, I feel very self conscious without one. My nipples are small but they still poke out. If I'm alone I don't care.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I refuse to walk around in public without a bra because people would be staring. Plus it gets in the way and causes discomfort if you have to run or walk fast. 

Btw, where is the division between above average/large/very large? Curious.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

diamondheart89 said:


> Btw, where is the division between above average/large/very large? Curious.


Well I didn't put a "very large", just "above average" and "large." It's a hard thing to measure, bra sizes vary by manufacturer, a ton of women wear the wrong sized bra, I don't even know what the average breast size is. It's just a really inexact thing imo and so I'm just asking you to subjectively decide, are you big, or quite big. Ultimately it's a poll on SAS, for my own personal interest, it doesn't need to be perfect.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Shameful said:


> Well I didn't put a "very large", just "above average" and "large." It's a hard thing to measure, bra sizes vary by manufacturer, a ton of women wear the wrong sized bra, I don't even know what the average breast size is. It's just a really inexact thing imo and so I'm just asking you to subjectively decide, are you big, or quite big. Ultimately it's a poll on SAS, for my own personal interest, it doesn't need to be perfect.


Heh, sorry my brain smooshed "very self conscious" and "large" together for some reason. Apparently 34DD is average now according to this highly scientific article by Huffington post. >_>

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/24/bra-size-survey_n_3645267.html


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

large - I'm a bit self conscious

It depends on the outfit. If I went braless wearing a tight/stretchy material that somewhat held my boobs in place, I don't think it would be a big deal. But wearing a t-shirt, it would be weird and I would feel self-conscious because they would be jiggling lol. And because they're so large, of course they're not perfectly perky like girls with A cups usually are.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I have nipples that could cut diamonds in the cold. No shame.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> I have nipples that could cut diamonds in the cold. No shame.


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

B cups and I don't even think about it. I don't usually do it, though, because a lot of fabrics chafe.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

GunnyHighway said:


> I have nipples that could cut diamonds in the cold. No shame.


Liked what I was reading because hard nipples are sexy, but then you ruined it when I realized those glorious hard nipples actually belong to a guy.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> liked what i was reading because hard nipples are sexy, but then you ruined it when i realized those glorious hard nipples actually belong to a guy.


( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Just use your imagination.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't wear bras. **** THE BRA SYSTEM! FIGHT THE OPPRESSION OF BREASTS! STICK IT TO THE WO(MAN)!


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Freer, and able to run and skate faster...... oh, for some reason I thought it said shoulder pads in the thread title? I'm being honest.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Flat. Near flat. I'm a bit self-conscious.'


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Mine are small and a bra is useless to me, but I'm self conscious about my nipples poking out. So, I always wear one in public. It's stupid, but I worry about what others may think. I hate it, though. I need to just get used to the feeling without one.


----------



## Fragmented Rose (Nov 19, 2014)

I wouldn't ever go out with no bra on, some tops I wear will slip and show my bra and I don't wanna risk flashing someone. At home, I barely have one on, I prefer it when they get to be free.


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

Fragmented Rose said:


> I wouldn't ever go out with no bra on, some tops I wear will slip and show my bra and I don't wanna risk flashing someone. At home, I barely have one on, I prefer it when they get to be free.


Same :yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I feel so free!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I used to walk around wthout a bra all the time before. Even with tight shirts. It's not as flattering anymore, though, so I usually wear a bra. Overall: I don't care. (I have small boobs)


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Mine are wicked small so I never wear one teehee


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

The only place I bother to wear a bra to is work, and it's because they get all uptight about seeing nipple rings.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel naked and some chafing goes on. They're small either way, bra or not. As long as no nipple is showing, I'm OK.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I feel naked too. I can't do it in public because it's pointy and bothersome to me, but no bra by myself is fine.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I wear one pretty much all the time. I would free boob at home but when I do Mr. Paws McGrabbin won't unhand me all night. I don't think he looked up the first year we dated...he might not have known what my face actually looked like until the second year.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Small. A bit self-conscious about it, it is difficult to choose the right bra (I don't like the ones that pinch me). Going out without bra wouldn't do for me as it would make me feel naked and exposed to everyone's view.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> I wear one pretty much all the time. I would free boob at home but when I do Mr. Paws McGrabbin won't unhand me all night. I don't think he looked up the first year we dated...he might not have known what my face actually looked like until the second year.


Mr. Paws McGrabbing? sounds great. Ah, it is probably good to have a partner. Sigh. I am not envious, I just regret that I don't have one. I would want some loving paws to grab me too...


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Seeing nipples through women's shirts is hot!...but i never go to town without a bra on...unless its a tank top that holds them firmly. At home tho...i set them free.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> Mr. Paws McGrabbing? sounds great. Ah, it is probably good to have a partner. Sigh. I am not envious, I just regret that I don't have one. I would want some loving paws to grab me too...


It is nice to have someone, but the boob grabbing gets old because it's constant and it's not comfortable to have nipples pinched on a regular basis. It hurts :mum He's pinched me so hard accidentally that I've actually punched him in the shoulder hard in return because it caused throbbing pain.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I tend to feel depressed either way.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> It is nice to have someone, but the boob grabbing gets old because it's constant and it's not comfortable to have nipples pinched on a regular basis. It hurts :mum He's pinched me so hard accidentally that I've actually punched him in the shoulder hard in return because it caused throbbing pain.


Ouch, I am sorry to hear it. That's true, nipples are very sensitive.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I tend to feel depressed either way.


Why?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Why?


I have depression.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I have depression.


Anything helps you to cope with it better? Is it the same all the time or does it feel better at certain times? :hug


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> I have depression.


Try asking how your bra feels without you. Probably empty.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> Anything helps you to cope with it better? Is it the same all the time or does it feel better at certain times? :hug


I tend to be okay when I keep up with treatment but I am just particularly mopey right now. Therapy and cuddles from my cat help and I've been getting better in general though. Thank you. ^^



probably offline said:


> Try asking how your bra feels without you. Probably empty.


You are so right. They just lie on the floor, crushed, until we are together again.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Fruitcake said:


> I tend to be okay when I keep up with treatment but I am just particularly mopey right now. Therapy and cuddles from my cat help and I've been getting better in general though. Thank you. ^^
> 
> You are so right. They just lie on the floor, crushed, until we are together again.


Pets can be helpful to overcome depression, so being with your cat can be efficient therapy. I hope you will feel better.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Omg you guys are so sweet with your cute puns and kindness. I don't feel so glum anymore. :')


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Gross and flat.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> You are so right. They just lie on the floor, crushed, until we are together again.


Caress them tonight. With your boobs. Hold them tightly. Put them to bed(in their own little bra-beds made of shoeboxes).


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

popcorn.gif Ilikewherethisisgoing.jpeg pantsmuchtight.jpg.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

East said:


> Mine are wicked small so I never wear one teehee


Small boobs are best boobs.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

BehindClosedDoors said:


> It is nice to have someone, but the boob grabbing gets old because it's constant and it's not comfortable to have nipples pinched on a regular basis. It hurts :mum He's pinched me so hard accidentally that I've actually punched him in the shoulder hard in return because it caused throbbing pain.


That made my nipples hurt just reading that. Mine are so sensitive, I don't like them touched at all. More reason for me to wear a bra so shirts don't rub them raw. *cringes*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

eveningbat said:


> Mr. Paws McGrabbing? sounds great. Ah, it is probably good to have a partner. Sigh. I am not envious, I just regret that I don't have one. I would want some loving paws to grab me too...


hey! I have paws.... ! I am a lion! I am loving! do I qualify.?

as for me... I dotn wear a bra usually. well, maybe at the weekend when i decide to dress as Miss Kilobravo. I have a great cross-dressing party trick that ''tittillates'' the clients .  :eyes.

hmm... are breasts something that woman ''feel''? are you aware of those things all the time?

hmm, maybe not wearing a bra is something you only feel initially, and after practice... you get used to not wearing it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Awful. Truly awful. I need a bra otherwise... *shudders*


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Perky!


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm a 36 B but I hate the feeling of not wearing an underwire bra. I guess I'm just so used to it. I feel naked without one.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've never gone out in public without a bra. I'm too self conscious my nipples might show through my shirt. If it wasn't for that I'd probably be comfortable going without one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Free my bewbs can go where ever they want...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

A boob thread? 
In.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

feel awesome


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My chest doesn't hurt after a workout unless my nipples bleed from the shirts I wear during a run. They hurt at that point!


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Unfortunately, I haven't got enough boob to even need a bra.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

I feel really naked without a bra.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I was trying to take a day off of masturbating.I even put a porn blocker on my computer.However,there is just no way that is going to happen now that I've read this.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

I gotta say, the sexual comments by guys in this thread really don't sit right with me. It just makes this all really uncomfortable. Especially the one right above this.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Shameful said:


> I gotta say, the sexual comments by guys in this thread really don't sit right with me. It just makes this all really uncomfortable. Especially the one right above this.


You let the cat out of the bag, sex kitten. Guys have no self control when it comes to this topic.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm glad I don't have to wear a bra, it looks uncomfortable, like wearing a belt all of the time


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> hey! I have paws.... ! I am a lion! I am loving! do I qualify.?
> 
> as for me... I dotn wear a bra usually. well, maybe at the weekend when i decide to dress as Miss Kilobravo. I have a great cross-dressing party trick that ''tittillates'' the clients .  :eyes.
> 
> ...


So where are your loving paws, Mr. Lion?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm a guy, don't care. :lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Never worn one, not self consious about it.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

horny


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Loose.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

I've never worn one and I feel fine. I hope to touch one, some day.


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm just flat so i wear padded bra to make it seem like i have at least tiny boobs. I don't need any support from bra, so i use it only to hide nipples and to look better. I'd never go anywhere without bra.

But at home i never wear bra, feels so comfy without.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

cool thread


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

I have teeny boobies (34 B), but I feel most comfy without one. I wear camisoles so I can avoid wearing them sometimes. Not really self conscious... boobs are supposed to get pointy. It's normal


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

i feel really weird without a bra :/


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

flat/near flat - I don't even think about it


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Well first I'd have to consider what life would be like with a bra wouldn't I.. I imagine it wud feel as if an angel were to reach from behind me with her soft warm sensual hands and gently but securely umm grope by man chest. I'm talking about strapless bras of course. So really without them, i'd feel a sense of loneliness, like i'm missing a familiar, comforting touch. I.e., i'd feel normal.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

Raspberriexx said:


> i use it only to hide nipples and to look better. I'd never go anywhere without bra.
> 
> But at home i never wear bra, feels so comfy without.


This.

Handful size boobies for me.

Not like they're back breakers but i aint walking around looking like i got 2 bee stings on my chest haha. >.<

:um


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I have huge boobs so I only wear those demon wire things only when I'm in public.
When I don't have one on, yeah they sag and shiz but oh well. I'd rather be comfortable than try to fix what can't be fixed. 

I also don't see how so many women wear bras 24/7 without stretching them out or breaking them? Like da *** do you not move


----------



## ANinja (Dec 16, 2014)

TabbyTab said:


> I have huge boobs so I only wear those demon wire things only when I'm in public.
> When I don't have one on, yeah they sag and shiz but oh well. I'd rather be comfortable than try to fix what can't be fixed.
> 
> I also don't see how so many women wear bras 24/7 without stretching them out or breaking them? Like da *** do you not move


All talk and no pics.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I feel wonderful, free and happy. :lol


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

ANinja said:


> All talk and no pics.


lol k


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Flat/near flat - I'm a bit self conscious


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

When I had nice small Bs it was not a big deal. I still have never worn anything but a sports bra before. Then I gained weight. Now the D cup bras are not fitting well. Sometimes I fall out of a D cup sports bra. Since I'm not doing much physical activity right now I just bought some cheap bras from walmart to make sure my nipples don't show. At home I never wear a bra even when I go out in the yard.



> Well first I'd have to consider what life would be like with a bra wouldn't I.. I imagine it wud feel as if an angel were to reach from behind me with her soft warm sensual hands and gently but securely umm grope by man chest. I'm talking about strapless bras of course. So really without them, i'd feel a sense of loneliness, like i'm missing a familiar, comforting touch. I.e., i'd feel normal.


More like you are being strangled around the chest/ribs. My stepmom forced me in to a training bra (only nonsports bra I ever wore) and I was always pulling the thing down and trying to stretch it out. It was near miserable having this thing around my chest. Properly fitting stretchy sports bras are much better but still why do I want to feel my chest getting squished and the rim that goes around the bottom.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Bralette > Bra! I have small bewbs and don't need much support so bralette's are awesome. If you need support then I guess you have to go down the bra path.


----------



## gumball (Dec 4, 2014)

on lazy days i dont wear a bra in public as long as im wearing a baggy shirt or a jacket to cover them lol at home i never wear a bra, uncomfortable~ i used to back in highschool because i thought i was always supposed to until my mom questioned why i keep wearing a bra all the time lol


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Wonderful! Never felt the need for one...

I'll just let myself out I guess.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Freeeee!!!!!


----------



## Andrea2 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm quite small and don't usually wear a bra. At work I wear a cami-top for a little extra coverage.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm average (large B/small C) and I feel weird/naked without one. Call me crazy but I actually enjoy the feeling of wearing bras. I like the support. I even sleep in them. :um


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel self conscious about my nipples showing. I personally don't care if people were to see them and wouldn't mind going braless, but it's kind of a taboo isn't it? So I usually wear a bralette because bras are uncomfortable.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Just wanted to remind everyone, especially the females, that you don't have to wear a bra if you don't want to.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Great. I will feel weird with one.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll go with liberated.


----------



## pa papou (Jan 10, 2015)

I rarely wear one. Small breasts

:/


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I like when girls don't wear a bra because the nipples and breasts are more noticeable


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

I feel jiggly with no bra


----------



## thecrazy88 (Feb 27, 2013)

equiiaddict said:


> I'm average (large B/small C) and I feel weird/naked without one. Call me crazy but I actually enjoy the feeling of wearing bras. I like the support. I even sleep in them. :um


I used to be like that, but now that I don't leave the house regularly, it's become normal for me not to and I feel more comfortable not wearing one.

It's really impossible for me not to have a bra on while in public, though.


----------

